# Panama City pier help



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm about to head to the Pier Park pier and was wondering if anybody knew how the bite is. Is it worth going with all this sea-weed? I'm thinking about picking up a box of frozen cigar minnows and a box of squid. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Went out last night and couldn't keep my cigar minnow on for 5 minutes without something eating everything but the head. Any suggestions on keeping the smaller fish from eating it?


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Your cigs are probably being eaten by schools of small jacks. They will skin the cig in a minute. You can feel them nibbling on it with small bumps so move it away about 25 feet.

Best chance this time of year is right before first light. Hook a cig between the eyes and let it sink about 2 feet then twitch it to the surface and then repeat.

Use about 18 inches of 30lb wire for a leader. 15 minutes before it gets light till about an hour after the sun comes up can be a good time. Ask around on the pier how the bite is early and late.


----------

